# PreWar 1930s Antique Vintage Huffman Dayton Bicycle



## tomsjack (Sep 27, 2019)

PreWar 1930s Antique Vintage Huffman Dayton Bicycle On Ebay

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Pre-War-1930s-Antique-Vintage-Huffman-Dayton-Bicycle/163874952597?


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 27, 2019)

Not mine. Pics dragged for our archive.
*Pre War 1930s Antique Vintage Huffman Dayton Bicycle*
Condition:Used

Price: US $595.00

Best Offer:
Longtime member
No returns
6 watchers
Shipping:Free Local Pickup
Item location: Bedford, New Hampshire, United States
Ships to: Local pick-up only


----------



## mike j (Sep 27, 2019)

Looks like it's spent quite a few New England winters outside.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Sep 27, 2019)

Deja Vu.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 27, 2019)

Cleveland Welding Company built, Firestone Fleetwood?


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 27, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> Cleveland Welding Company built, Firestone Fleetwood?



Just the front sproket is CWC, Fenders; not sure, but the frame is Huffman; fork swapped.:eek:
Like Velvet deLuxe.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 27, 2019)

Yeah,
Odd bike.


----------



## John G04 (Sep 27, 2019)

Looks pretty far gone, maybe a klunker canidate


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 27, 2019)

This bike keeps showing up like a bad penny...  I can't wait until this *franken-turd* goes away for ever.  It has been posted at least once before by you Tomsjack and a second time by another member:

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/prewar-antique-vintage-cwc-tall-tank-frame-bicycle.158616/
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/35-huffman-mixed-bag.158519/

Please read the second link for some additional problems with the bike.


----------



## Euphman06 (Oct 2, 2019)

Isnt that an "initials" front fender? Whatever bike that you could put your initials in there.


----------

